# ISPConfig 2.2.18 verfügbar



## Till (15. Okt. 2007)

ISPConfig 2.2.18 steht zum Download zur Verfügung.

Diese ISPConfig Version unterstützt Fedora 8, OpenSuse 10.3 und Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon). Es wurden mehrere Fehler behoben.


Detailliertes Changelog
----------------------

- Unterstützung für Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) wurde hinzugefügt.
- Unterstützung für OpenSuSE 10.3 wurde hinzugefügt.
- Unterstützung für Fedora 8 wurde hinzugefügt.
- Bugfix: Das Hinzufügen einer Webseite mittels Remoting-Framework führte zu einem Fehler.
- Bugfix: Erweiterung des Mailuser-Login um Unterstützung für Benutzernamen mit @
- Bugfix: Ein Fehler in der Procmail Klasse wurde behoben.


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum


Installationsanleitung
-------------------------

Lade die Version ISPConfig-2.2.18.tar.gz von ispconfig.org herunter:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.18.tar.gz?download

Installation auf der shell als root Benutzer:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.18.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

Der Installer erkennt Vorversionen automatisch und führt ein Update durch.


----------



## sumsebum (16. Okt. 2007)

lässt sich das remoteframework jetzt ohne irgendwelche Änderungen nutzen?

Remoteframework installieren + Autoupdatescript = läuft

oder muß man noch etwas bei der installation berücksichtigen?

Danke 

Rene


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von sumsebum:


> lässt sich das remoteframework jetzt ohne irgendwelche Änderungen nutzen?
> 
> Remoteframework installieren + Autoupdatescript = läuft
> 
> oder muß man noch etwas bei der installation berücksichtigen?


Nein, Du musst noch immer die Änderungen im Compile Script machen. Ohne Änderungen wird das Remoting Framework erst ab ISPConfig > 2.3.x unterstützt.


----------



## sumsebum (16. Okt. 2007)

und genau da liegt mein Problem, ich weis nicht wie ich das machen soll. Mein Englisch reicht leider nicht aus um alles aus dem Englischen Forum richtig zu übersetzten.

Kannst Du mir bitte eine kurze übersicht geben, was ich ändern muß. Da ich heute die 2.2.28 einspielen/updaten werde, würde ich dies gleich richtig machen wollen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von sumsebum:


> Kannst Du mir bitte eine kurze übersicht geben, was ich ändern muß.


Als erstes musst Du das libxml2-dev library Deiner Linuxdistribution installieren.

Dann entpackst Du die ISPconfig installer tar.gz Datei und editierst die Datei install_ispconfig/compile_aps/compile und änderst die Zeile (129) von:


```
./configure --with-apxs=${INSTALL_ROOT}/httpd/bin/apxs --enable-track-vars --enable-sockets --enable-mbstring=all --with-config-file-path=${INSTALL_ROOT}/php --enable-ftp --prefix=${INSTALL_ROOT}/php ${WITH_OPENSSL} ${WITH_MYSQL} --disable-libxml --disable-dom --disable-xml ${WITH_ZLIB_DIR} --disable-xmlreader --disable-xmlwriter --disable-simplexml --without-pear || error "Could not configure PHP"
```

in:


```
./configure --with-apxs=${INSTALL_ROOT}/httpd/bin/apxs --enable-track-vars --enable-sockets --enable-mbstring=all --with-config-file-path=${INSTALL_ROOT}/php --enable-ftp --prefix=${INSTALL_ROOT}/php ${WITH_OPENSSL} ${WITH_MYSQL} ${WITH_ZLIB_DIR} --without-pear || error "Could not configure PHP"
```


----------



## planet_fox (17. Okt. 2007)

hab noch was simples gefunden, nur falls du mal dran denkst in den templates von ispfaktura sind noch 16%mwst eingestellt is mir nur mal so im vorbeigehn aufgefallen. Ich denke mla in ISP3 wirds ISPFaktura auch wieder geben, nur mal so gefragt gibts dann möglichkeit rechnungen als pdf zu hinterlegen und frei einteilbare kundennummern wern ned schlecht. Aber wer mir vorerst wurst hauptsache du bekommst das grundsystem zum laufen.


----------



## Till (17. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> hab noch was simples gefunden, nur falls du mal dran denkst in den templates von ispfaktura sind noch 16%mwst eingestellt is mir nur mal so im vorbeigehn aufgefallen.


Danke, habe es im Bugtracker notiert.



> Ich denke mla in ISP3 wirds ISPFaktura auch wieder geben, nur mal so gefragt gibts dann möglichkeit rechnungen als pdf zu hinterlegen und frei einteilbare kundennummern wern ned schlecht. Aber wer mir vorerst wurst hauptsache du bekommst das grundsystem zum laufen.


Die Faktura wird es später geben, aber noch nicht im ersten Release.


----------



## dneureuter (19. Okt. 2007)

Hallo forum,

Habe das Update auf 2.2.18 heute aufgespielt jedoch ist meine PHP Version laut PHPINFO immernoch 5.2.0-8+etch7 und nicht 5.2.4. Ich dachte PHP wird automatisch mit dem Update installiert ? Oder habe ich da was falsch gemacht ?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Daniel,

Du verwechselst das ISPConfig eigene PHP mit dem PHP für die Webseiten auf Deinem Server. Das PHP das mit ISPConfig mitgeliefert wird, ist nur für die Administrationsoberfläche unter port 81 und nicht für die Webseiten. Die PHP Version 5.2.0-8+etch7 für die Webseiten ist, wie der Name andeutet Bestandteil der Debian Etch Linux Distribution und wird wie die anderen Debian Pakete mittels apt aktualisiert.


----------



## dneureuter (20. Okt. 2007)

ah OK dann weiß ich bescheid habe PHP heute selber aktalliesiert


----------

